# Skeeter Bee?



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, earlier today I went to read my new batch of ginger pee. There were two mosquitoes floating in it.

Truly this was an authentic batch.

So I went to take a photo to post and this bee is now floating in there.

This is getting out of hand!!!

And next to the bee is a piece of cat hair.

Skeeter Feline?

I am so confused!!! LOL


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow.. lol.. use lids?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

I might consider that!! LOL

Yeah, but it is slightly loose. This stuff is so good even the bugs want it. Thank God I dont have ants!!


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

I have ants like whoa in my kitchen. I use lids on my buckets in the first weeks stage but I used an old wives tale and put black pepper all around my buckets. The ants wont cross that black pepper. Works well. I sprinkled it in front of the hole they were coming into in my kitchen as well. No more ants


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

You just keep that pepper away from where my pee comes from. I heard it burns good if you get it on you.


----------



## deboardfam (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL this is true.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2010)

I think this is the first time Ive seen an actual wine post from you Troy, are you turning over a new leave?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

SHHHHH!!! Leanne still thinks I make wine.LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 22, 2010)

Rofl, define wine?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Whine is what happens when you get pepper on your.. .....and cant get it off!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 22, 2010)

ahh yes, that does make sense now ^_^


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 22, 2010)

I waiting for you to start making this stuff in Alaska sized batches. Then you'll chime in with a post saying that you went outside to check your primary of Skeeter Pee and found a moose floating in it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 22, 2010)

Already had one in the house, so dont wish me bad!!!!

It would have been okay, but I WAS INSIDE the house.

LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 26, 2010)

LOL the dangerous thing about wine makng is that its just as easy to make 5 gallons as it is to make 50 or even 5000 gallons. Im waiting for our artic friend to find a sinkhole and him to turn it into a giant carboy haha


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 26, 2010)

Who said I haven't already?

And how did you get to be a "Senior Member" and havent even posted your location?

I guess if you are from area 52 the rules change.


----------

